

Dear Bay Area HNers: I will cook for you - shalmanese

Dear HNers,<p>I'm heading down to the Bay Area March 6th - 21st to start my job hunt (details here: http://blog.bumblebeelabs.com/career-transition/).<p>Cooking is one of my huge passions* and I know from experience that every time I travel, I literally get itchy fingers if I spend more than 3 or 4 days not cooking.<p>So here's the deal: On the nights I have free, I will come to your house/apartment, we will go shopping together, you pay for the ingredients &#38; I will cook you a 3 course meal based on what you like &#38; what looks good on the day.<p>A couple of caveats:<p>* You need to be somewhat flexible on the date, I don't know what my plans are for when I'm down there so I can't guarantee anything.<p>* Groups of anywhere between 2 &#38; 8 people are fine. If you have more than 8 people, I'll need a helper.<p>* I've produced some pretty tasty food in some pretty dire kitchens in my life but if your kitchen comes equipped with at least the basics, it's going to be much easier for me to produce something amazing.<p>* If you're interested in cooking, feel free to help in the kitchen and I might be able to teach you a couple of things. If you have no interest, that's fine too.<p>* I'm an inveterate meat lover but I can also do very tasty vegetarian food.<p>If this is something you're interested in, shoot me an email at hang@bumblebeelabs.com and tell me a little bit about yourself and we'll see if we can get it done.<p>Thanks HN!<p>*For my 21st birthday, I cooked 21 courses of food over 21 hours for 21 people. Pics here: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2019448&#38;id=219000104&#38;l=9edeae22ea
======
tonystubblebine
I'd love to take you up on this. Would it be fun to make it into a Hacker News
dinner party? I think so. In fact, I'd love to host a HN dinner party no
matter what. Is anyone else interested?

My partner and I live in Mill Valley (just over the GGB). She's in tech also.
I eat meat. She doesn't. I think we can support twenty or so folks.

Our kitchen is well stocked, we're the local drop off for a CSA so we have
fresh veggies, we both can help, etc. If we do meat, I'd like to do it in a
smoker outside.

I'm tony@tonystubblebine.com

~~~
tonystubblebine
Oh wait, I'm supposed to say something interesting about us in order to make
the dinner invite compelling. I have a social software company, CrowdVine. I'm
big into bootstrapping. I'm a rails programmer. I wrote the Regular Expression
pocket reference. I'm very interested in deliberate practice and whether the
clicker training I did with my dog could be applied to my own behavior. I
haven't been able to sleep since seeing the "Ten points for toothbrushing"
talk at DICE.

Sarah, my partner, has a background in publishing, founded O'Reilly's Tools of
Change for Publishing conference and is now co-chair/GM for the Web 2.0 Expo.
She also wrote books on Google and Twitter.

------
theli0nheart
This is one of those times I wish I lived in the Bay Area.

------
catch23
We have a mini kitchen at the Hacker Dojo (map here:
<http://bit.ly/hackerdojo>) and there are always starving hackers that work
here. Feel free to stop by and use our fridge to cook for us all! We have a
fully stocked spice cabinet and various cookery equipment.

You might even find your future job here... Feel free to contact me, my email
is in my profile.

------
hypermatt
Funniest YC post in a while, I hope you find someone ;) To bad I'm in NYC :(

------
ww520
The Hackers and Founders group in SF Bay Area always looks for excuses (ahem
ideas) to get together. May be you can hook up with them. They would love to
have a feast for a gathering. <http://www.meetup.com/Hackers-and-Founders/>

~~~
iamelgringo
We're having a meetup on the 11th in Mountain View. You're more than welcome
to stop by. You can't cook for me, but I'll be happy to buy you a beer.

~~~
shalmanese
Cool, it's in my calendar.

------
DaniFong
This is pretty awesome, Hang. It might be cool to have you as an honored guest
at one of the dinner parties I run/attend fairly regularly: either here in
Berkeley with a collection of East Bay scientists, artists and entrepreneurs,
or in SF with the same crowd (and more of a social gaming slant...)

Send me a message at dani.fong@gmail.com

PS: The 'I Will Cook for You' strategy netted me a couch to sleep on for a
month and a room thereafter, plus a bunch of new best friends.

------
blasdel
I'd love to throw a HN dinner party with you at my house when you're in
Seattle a month from now. I basically live in a mansion with 6 roommates --
the continuous [living room, kitchen, dinette, dining room, parlor, foyer] is
nearly 1000ft². There's a well-appointed gas kitchen, two fridges and a
freezer, an enourmous backyard, etc. We actually just threw a big party on
Valentine's day for my roommates' wedding reception, so now we have 2x 3-pot
chafing dishes and an electric flat-top griddle for freeing up the countertop
gas grill...

I could _seat_ 30 people without even breaking out the folding tables (though
I'd need more chairs to use them).

I can absolutely help you with the cooking and I might be able to teach you a
couple of things. I think we can pull off more than three courses :)

It's way up in north Seattle, but it's very accessible by bus, it's right off
the Burke-Gilman trail, and there's tons of on-street parking. I'm
blasdelf@gmail

~~~
shalmanese
We'll see how I feel after this SF cooking extravaganza but it sounds cool.
Send me an email as a reminder & I'll email you when I get back.

------
defen
I was amazed that you were able to prepare that much food. Then I read the
part about drinking 21 drinks while doing it. Impressive!

------
cduan
Would be cool if you'd put up a video and recipes, I'm always looking for new
ideas!

~~~
shalmanese
I'll most definitely post writeups of all the HN dinners I do.

~~~
clistctrl
If you're looking for a place to publish I've been working on a food oriented
website, and I'd love to host it!

------
fgimenez
I emailed you with some basic info. I hope this works out, and you aren't a
crazed murderer.

------
endtime
I'm really short on time over the next couple weeks, but keep me posted if you
do anything vegetarian-friendly near the Stanford campus - if I can make time,
I'd be happy to show up and chip in for food. School address is rof@

------
amirnathoo
This sounds great. Some guys I know have regular dinner parties in San
Francisco for 20+ people (Broadway / Divisidaro). Email founders@ my company
for an intro, I'm sure they'd love you to come up and cook for them.

------
pbhjpbhj
2 questions: 1) what's Wagyu?, 2) what did you do to that poor cake.

~~~
shalmanese
Wagyu is the breed of cattle commonly called Kobe Beef in the US. In proper
usage, Kobe is a geographical designation like Champagne so "American Kobe" is
a contradiction in terms. Hence, I prefer to call it Wagyu.

------
gte910h
1> I live in atlanta 2> I think your 21st was hilariously delicious looking 3>
Good luck!

------
covercash
Looks like you should think about an east coast tour...
Boston>NYC>Philly>Atlanta!

------
tjic
Hey, all the best jobs are in Boston!

OK, maybe that's not true ... but a guy can try...

~~~
clistctrl
I second this guys opinion!

------
polymath21
Wow this sounds amazing... wish I was back in the Bay Area

------
tectonic
If someone wants to get a group together for this, I'm in.

------
eru
Have fun!

------
dnsworks
This sounds like an awesome way to meet new people. I know a woman
(@sfsouplady) who did something similar when she moved here .. She started
giving away soup in front of bars in her neighborhood, which landed her a job
in the first week (not cooking) and a huge group of friends.

While you're here maybe you should look up @marcup13. He's a noted food hacker
and probably has some suggestions or would be into cooking with you.

------
johnconroy
What a terrific offer. :3

i'm several thousand miles away tho :(

------
clistctrl
This gives me an idea for a startup... maybe i'll call it StrangerCookup.com

